
How Artificial Intelligence Will Really Kill Us All - reirob
http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2015/10/how-artificial-intelligence-will-really.html
======
NathanKP
The "Ok Sauron" described in this article already exists:
[https://www.palantir.com/](https://www.palantir.com/)

